

Free Online SmallTalk Books - lelf
http://stephane.ducasse.free.fr/FreeBooks/

======
seanmcdirmid
Ah, its all there, including the red, blue, and green books!

------
verytrivial
1) "Smalltalk".

2) My partner brought home from a charity shop a VGC edition of Goldberg
(Purple Edn.) after overhearing me talk about Smalltalk. It changed my opinion
of charity shops for ever.

------
tragomaskhalos
I have a purple-covered version of the blue book, which is a subsequent
edition with all the implementation details (part IV) removed, so this site is
a fabulous resource.

------
markokrajnc
Digitalk Smalltalk/V User Manual is missing... :-) It had a nice cover...

